# Tabellengröße nicht so wie sie sein soll *verzweifle*



## undertaker (30. Dezember 2003)

hallO!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Das Design meiner Website beruht auf einer Tabelle. Es sieht so aus, das ben ein Feld üer den gesamten Bildschirm für das Banner ist, dann in der Mitte 3 Felder, Links ein schmales News-Feld, dann in der mitte das große Hauptfeld und Rechts wieder ein kleines Feld.
Unten ist noch eine Fußzeile was aber nichts zur Sache tut.
Der Code sieht so aus:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>frostbyte's network</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<link href="Style1.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css">
</head>

<body>

<table width="900" align="center" cellspacing="5" >
  <tr>
    <td colspan="14" class = "main"><?php include "includes/banner.php"; ?></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="175" rowspan="1" class = "main">News</td>
    <td width="" class = "navi"><div class = "navi" width ="100%"><a class = "navi" href="?go=Home">Home</a></div></td>
    <td width="" class = "navi"><div class = "navi"><a class = "navi" href="?go=AboutMe">AboutMe</a></div></td>
    <td width="" class = "navi"><div class = "navi"><a class = "navi" href="?go=Friends">Friends</a></div></td>
    <td width="" class = "navi"><div class = "navi"><a class = "navi" href="?go=Pics">Pics</a></div></td>
    <td width="" class = "navi"><div class = "navi"><a class = "navi" href="?go=Guestbook">Guestbook</a></div></td>
    <td width="" class = "navi"><div class = "navi" ><a class = "navi" href="?go=Fun">Fun</a></div></td>
    <td width="" class = "navi"><div class = "navi"><a class = "navi" href="?go=Hobbys">Hobbys</a></div></td>
    <td width="" class = "navi"><div class = "navi"><a class = "navi" href="?go=Login">Login</a></div></td>
  	<td width="175" rowspan="1" class = "main">Best Pics</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="175" height="" class = "side" ><?php include "includes/news.php"; ?></td>              
    <td colspan="8" rowspan="1" class = "main" width="550"><?php  if (!include "includes/".$go.".php"){echo"Fehler";} ?></td>
    <td rowspan="" class ="side" width="175" ><?php include "includes/bestpics.php"; ?></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
   <td colspan="14" rowspan="1" class ="main" ><?php include "text.php"; ?></td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>
```

Bis jetz hatte ich kein Problem, da in den Beiden Seitlichen Feldern nichts Stand, doch jetz, wo etwas hineingeschrieben wird bzw wo Bilder hineingefügt werden, verändern sich die Breite der beiden Seitenfelder, obwohl mehr als genug Platz wäre(zb sind die Bilder 100px breit und Platz wären 175px)
Bitte helft mir!

~edit~
Ok da mir keiner eine Antwort geben kann Stell ich nun meine Frage um: ist das Überhaupt ein Lösbares Problem oder muss ich damit leben das das so nocht Funktioniert?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von undertaker _
> *
> Ok da mir keiner eine Antwort geben kann Stell ich nun meine Frage um: ist das Überhaupt ein Lösbares Problem oder muss ich damit leben das das so nocht Funktioniert? *



Hi, nur nicht ungeduldig werden  

zunächst einmal wäre es sicher interessant, wie die Klasse "side" im Stylesheet aussieht.
Zum anderen wäre es interessant, wie die Tatsächliche Ausgabe des PHP-Scripts "news.php" aussieht. Interessant hierbei ist allem die Frage, ob irgendwelche Leerzeichen, Zeilenumbrüche, usw. ausgegeben werden.


und nochwas: alle Probleme sind lösbar ... nur manchmal nicht so, wie man gerne möchte  


Dunsti


----------



## undertaker (2. Januar 2004)

thx für deine Antwort aber die Lösung Pr des Problems hab ich zufällig herausgefunden! Hab mal versehntlich das Bannerbild Gelöscht udn da ist alles gegangen: Das Problem war das die bannergröße nicht g900 sonder 950px groß war. Dadurch ist immer alles schief gegangen jetz hab ich das Banner in einer eigenen Tabelle und Jetz funktioniert alles Einwandfrei!
trotzdem thx für die Antwort
mfg


----------

